# Can somebody recommend...?



## vedran (Feb 15, 2015)

I have no experience in this and obviously don't know what's good what not. I want kind of a vintage, maybe 35mm film camera, that's not too expensive, say under 1000$, but still working, because i am interested in developing photos myself. I was at a flea market today and there was a bunch of cameras, and i've never heard of any of them. I do remember one...it was minolta. It's a film camera so you can't just try it out on spot, and can't tell if it's broken and not. Does anyone have recommendations or a reliable site where you can get those ?


----------



## snowbear (Feb 15, 2015)

There are many, many of them out there.  Try to get a list of them and post - I'm sure some of the old f@rts around here know something about them.

How sophisticated do you want to get?
I bought a Nikon N90x (has AF and the auto/semi-auto modes) a few years ago for about $45.  Last year I got a Nikkormat FT3 (fully manual) and three lenses for $80.  Both of these allow me to use my other "D" Nikon lenses.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 15, 2015)

KEH.com. is hands-down the best source. My recommendation? Not-too-old Nikon 35mm AF bodies, like the Nikon F100 as the absolute best overall compromise choice of 35mm SLR bodies. I would pass on old, 1970's-era manual focus Canons and Minoltas and Nikons, and move right up to the early 2000's era cameras. with the F100, you would be getting a near-flagship level 35mm SLR, but at throwaway prices these days.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 15, 2015)

I agree with Derrel, KEH ... and note that they over rate, so BGN is actually not that bad.
If you want sorta vintage but a good camera ... I suggest a Canon F1N. 
FD mount lenses are cheap (as they are not directly mountable on any current DSLR).
My second choice is the Olympus OM-4.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 15, 2015)

You could also go for a classic - A Pentax K1000.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 15, 2015)

Canon Canonet!


----------



## limr (Feb 15, 2015)

$1000? You could get a a collection of a dozen or more good film cameras for that money.

A 3rd vote for keh.com. Reliable, good prices, and as mentioned, even 'bargain' condition is very good - often just some cosmetic thing.

I'm a fan of the older mechanical cameras so I'd also suggest a Pentax K1000. Depends on how many/which features you want.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 15, 2015)

vedran said:


> I have no experience in this and obviously don't know what's good what not. I want kind of a vintage, maybe 35mm film camera, that's not too expensive, say under 1000$, but still working, because i am interested in developing photos myself. I was at a flea market today and there was a bunch of cameras, and i've never heard of any of them. I do remember one...it was minolta. It's a film camera so you can't just try it out on spot, and can't tell if it's broken and not. Does anyone have recommendations or a reliable site where you can get those ?




Try used Leica's SLR:
Used 35mm Cameras B H Photo Video

Or used Nikon's SLR:
Used 35mm Cameras B H Photo Video

Or the new SLRs:
35mm Cameras B H Photo Video

Or search here:
The Smarter Way to Buy and Sell New Used Cameras Canon Nikon Hasselblad Leica More - KEH Camera


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 15, 2015)

Going full B&W includes the camera and also all the gear to develop the film and make enlargements from the negatives.  The whole package can be done for well under $1K.  Think carefully about whether you want 35mm or a 120 rig.  Then we can help with suggestions.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 15, 2015)

Is it film or vintage that is more important? The Contax RX was my favorite camera ever ever (digital or otherwise) but it is a modern manual focus SLR with focus assist and programm AE option. In your price though you could be looking at an RTS III which has a vacuum back(!) to hold the film in place and (I think) a motor drive.

But you could pick one up with a 50mm Zeiss Planar 1.4, 35mm Disatogon 2.8 (or 1.4 if you're willing to spend a bit more) or a Vario-Sonnar 35-70 for well under $1000.

Be aware that these cameras weigh a ton. Contax did make an a light weight Aria, but I kind of like the satisfaction of bronze alloy.


----------



## PWhite214 (Feb 15, 2015)

35 mm SLR cameras range from very basic, completely manual, to as automated as recent DSLR's.  The first SLR was marketed in 1933 by Ihagee in Germany.  All settings were manual, shutter speed and aperture were set by the photographer, there was no internal light meter.   Contrast that to the auto focus models made in later years that can do everything but put the roll of film in the camera.

The point here is you have to decide how much camera you want in your first SLR.  Do some research.  I plugged in "Film SLR Camera" on the big auction site and got over 8000 items.  Not all are cameras, there are parts, accessories, manuals, ETC.  Look through the listings, several will catch your attention.  Then you can ask more questions here, download and read the manuals or just jump in and buy a camera that looks good.

Have fun,

Phil


----------



## vedran (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you, I've written all of your suggestions. Basically all I want is a working vintage-looking film camera in a good condition, so I can practice composition, film developing and other aspects that are automated in modern DSLR photography. I don't care if it's manual focus, it doesn't have to be necessarily 1000$ to last buck...I've overpriced it in my head, I apologize because I thought they were a lot more expensive. That Pentax K1000 looks like a good choice...anyway I've looked into KEH.com it's a good starting point, I'll probably be buying from them when I decide.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 16, 2015)

I started out with a Minolta SRT-101, fully manual. Recommended at the time by my grandfather who was using a Nikon F. The Nikon required moving the aperture ring, the Minolta was ahead a the time with their auto-indexing and their metering system. You may have to look for batteries that will make the meters work correctly (there are a few solutions out there), or use handheld meter (good practice to learn to use a meter at the same time).


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sheesh you could get a decent Leica for that kind of money. As your first film camera, I wouldn't jump right to that though. I'd say avoid the Minolta electronic manual focus cameras. If you want fully manual, Olympus OM-1n's hard to beat, along with the old school Nikon F. I miss my F. Was a great camera.

Edit: another vote for KEH. I've bought tons of crap from them and have yet to be disappointed.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 19, 2015)

Michael, what happened to your Nikon F?  I also had a couple Pentax ME Supers. Nice and small, great viewfinder, but having to use buttons to change the shutter speed never felt right.


----------



## smithdan (Feb 20, 2015)

Everyone has a favorite  for all good reasons..   Can't beat the K1000 for price, availability, rugged construction and the chances of finding lots of K mount stuff of equal value and condition out there.  Also fits Pentax- Practica screw mount with an adapter.   Fully manual but that just adds to the experience.


----------



## Bill Quinn (Mar 4, 2015)

Get a Pentax K 1000 and be done with it. You will be giving  it to your grandchildren and their will be giving it to their grandchildren.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 7, 2015)

It's a month in so you've probably already done the deed but if you're looking to develop you would be better served buying a medium format camera.

Larger is better in film.


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 9, 2015)

Unless you want to get the film back in a reasonable time.    You pretty much have to mail off 120 to get it processed.   One place in Dallas, not open at convenient times.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Mar 9, 2015)

F5


----------

